# Trail Side Repairs



## Talisman (May 5, 2009)

So I'm curious if you don't work on your own bike at home, can you do your own trailside repairs?

Stuff like:

Replacement of a broken spoke
True a taco'd wheel
Fix a flat tire
Fix a torn tire side wall
Adjust brakes, shifters, seat, handel bars etc
Repair a chain by adding or removing a link.
Turn your multi speed into a single speed to pedal out if you explode the derailleur
Stitch your buddies knee up with a shoe lace


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

If a wheel is considered "tacoed" can it really be straighten out? Not even sure I have spoke wrench, maybe on the multi-tool. Flats are no problem and probably the most common repair. Sidewall seems simply enough - that's what duct tape is for. Brake/shifter adjustment is usually done pre-ride and I don't normally have to mess with either during a ride. Never had to break a chain and relink, nor convert to a SS. Hoping I can figure that out when it happens.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

I work on my own bike at home, so I guess this doesn't really apply to me.  I've done most of those things, but not necessarily trail side.



Talisman said:


> Replacement of a broken spoke


I don't carry spare spokes on the trail, but I've done it several times at home, so I could do it on the trail if needed.


Talisman said:


> True a taco'd wheel


I've never actually taco'd a wheel.  I guess if it wasn't _too_ bad I could try and bend it back as much as possible using a log or something to bend it against, then do whatever I could with the spokes.  Might be able to get it good enough to ride out on.


Talisman said:


> Fix a flat tire


Done more times than I care to count


Talisman said:


> Fix a torn tire side wall


I've only had a sidewall tear once or twice, but never noticed on the trail.  The tires were old so I just replaced them.  It's a simple enough procedure to stick something in there to hold the tube in though.


Talisman said:


> Adjust brakes, shifters, seat, handel bars etc


I've made adjustments on the trail


Talisman said:


> Repair a chain by adding or removing a link.


I've never had my own chain break, but I have helped fix other peoples on the trail, and...


Talisman said:


> Turn your multi speed into a single speed to pedal out if you explode the derailleur


I've done this on my wife's bike.  I had a hard time getting the chain tensioned, but it was good enough to ride out.


Talisman said:


> Stitch your buddies knee up with a shoe lace


I don't think I'd go so far as to stitch it up, but I do carry a first aid kit, hopefully I could wrap it up enough to get him out of the woods.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd recommend against doing any medical field stiching... definitely not with a shoe lace.

Carry some butterfly bandages or 3M Steri-Strips instead.


----------



## Gremf (May 6, 2009)

I mostly ride single speed so blown deraileurs haven't been much of an issue but I have experienced it in the past with my own bikes to know what to do.  Same goes for chain repairs.  I keep some spare links and a quick link.

Never had a sidewall tear but I have read where a dollar bill or powerbar wrapper will work as a quick fix.

I keep enough goodies on me to get me out of the woods if I get into a jam.


----------



## JD (May 6, 2009)

A tacoed wheel can be fixed on the trail.  Because of the way the spokes keep the wheel straight, you can pop it back into form whith a good whack on a tree or the ground.  I've done it 5-6 times maybe.  In fact, it's never not worked enough to get out of the woods.  If you have rim breaks, you may have to ride w/o them.  Now, "tacoed" is a pretty effed up rim.  I've seen alot of wheels "potato chip", and that is fixable.  If the rim creases or truely folds...obviously she's done.


----------



## Talisman (May 6, 2009)

JD said:


> A tacoed wheel can be fixed on the trail.  Because of the way the spokes keep the wheel straight, you can pop it back into form whith a good whack on a tree or the ground.  I've done it 5-6 times maybe.  In fact, it's never not worked enough to get out of the woods.  If you have rim breaks, you may have to ride w/o them.  Now, "tacoed" is a pretty effed up rim.  I've seen alot of wheels "potato chip", and that is fixable.  If the rim creases or truely folds...obviously she's done.



A potato chip'd or taco'd (grossly out of true) wheel can be field repaired.  I haven't wacked the wheel against a tree (but felt like it), but have used a forked tree to work the rim close to true and then used a spoke wrench to get it good enough.  This is when having a few spare spokes taped to your pump can help out.


----------

